# custom tags: how do I find a company that will sew my custom tags on their tees?



## basketball (May 15, 2007)

how do I find a private label manufacturing company that will sew my custom tags on their tees?


----------



## BeyondHelp (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: custom tags*

You might want to call around to your local screen printers. Some of them will do that for you.


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: custom tags*

May want to look up on yahoo loacal and type in your city and seacrh for seamstress.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: custom tags*

Yup, usual suggestions are:

Screenprinter (may be unwilling if you're not printing with them)

Local seamstress (there are thousands hidden around....a good place to find one is asking for recommendations at a local dry cleaners/alterations. I'd recommend local Chinese and Thai communities, as sewing is far more culturally ingrained, and I've found the most skilled and reliable seamstresses there)

A local fashion college.

Your tshirt supplier. (so do, some don't, but most will have local contacts)


----------



## feilong (Jan 23, 2007)

Ask your blank manufacturer, both of the companies I use for my womens and mens designer lines do private labeling. I give them my labels and telll them what sizes and colors and then I get them already put in without the hasssle of relabeling.


----------



## basketball (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Randy, and thats legal, right?


----------



## feilong (Jan 23, 2007)

yes, as long as you follow ftc regulations with your lables that include care instructions, country of origin, matreial, and RN Number or full comapny name you are fine. Theres a perfect thread that includes all the info for this. Heres are scan of my labels to give you an idea, keep in mind that mine are in english only I would recommend do have your in spansh and english I just didn't want to do it because I'm not ready for international market yet.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your label pic, Randy.

I've never seen "do not allow to lay on itself when wet" before. What happens if the shirt does that?


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

I still have a question I see how randy has a RN # and his company name could the RN# from the actual blank be used and your own company name.
example say the RN # to an AA shirt is 12345 and my companies name is ABC. Coule I use a label with the RN # 12345 and the company name ABC


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ShirtHappens said:


> I still have a question I see how randy has a RN # and his company name could the RN# from the actual blank be used and your own company name.
> example say the RN # to an AA shirt is 12345 and my companies name is ABC. Coule I use a label with the RN # 12345 and the company name ABC


Yes, that's correct. Also read this thread for more detail: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html


----------



## feilong (Jan 23, 2007)

Actaully my company name is Conceptz in Motion and the brand is Haiku Wear. my compnay has three different brands that we do Haiku Wear is the designer line, J-Spec clothing and Slideways drift apparel are tuner clothing not geared toward the fashion market but more for enthusiasts. So I use the RN number instead oc having to put another name on the label to confuse the consumer.

I have do not lay on itself when wet because on some colored shirts like red that are new when they lay on the lets say a white print for an extended amount of time when wet it stains some of the white print with the shirt color, only reallly on new shirts depending on the dyes.


----------



## pizazzcrew (Dec 28, 2007)

feilong said:


> Ask your blank manufacturer, both of the companies I use for my womens and mens designer lines do private labeling. I give them my labels and telll them what sizes and colors and then I get them already put in without the hasssle of relabeling.


Could you tell me wear you get your shirts with the labels sewn in, I see they are u. s. made and I am looking for that, Thanks, Terri


----------



## SEOULBROTHA805 (Dec 22, 2007)

feilong said:


> yes, as long as you follow ftc regulations with your lables that include care instructions, country of origin, matreial, and RN Number or full comapny name you are fine. Theres a perfect thread that includes all the info for this. Heres are scan of my labels to give you an idea, keep in mind that mine are in english only I would recommend do have your in spansh and english I just didn't want to do it because I'm not ready for international market yet.


Where did you get those Haiku Wear tags made at?


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

feilong said:


> yes, as long as you follow ftc regulations with your lables that include care instructions, country of origin, matreial, and RN Number or full comapny name you are fine. Theres a perfect thread that includes all the info for this. Heres are scan of my labels to give you an idea, keep in mind that mine are in english only I would recommend do have your in spansh and english I just didn't want to do it because I'm not ready for international market yet.


your in the New York Area Right? I looked up your RN#. pretty weird right?


----------



## feilong (Jan 23, 2007)

Man sorry for the late reply all my time has been spent getting ready for this fashion Season. Actually I'm in the west coast down in San Diego. I went through a company here in LA called Humanity Clothing, at first they were relabeling shirts for me but I took it a step further and now they manufacture custom blanks built to my specs for my Men and womens lines, cheaper than buying inferior blanks. So it's kinda cool I can now actually say I make my own shirts! As far as the lables go I went through Lucky Label, they were nothing but awesome but since they are outside of th US I had to pay like $60 in tariffs. I got in contact with both of these companies through these forums and now they are doing mass volume for me, They probably should drop Rodney some cash for all the volume their doing through me !


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I knew I should have done a Lucky Label affiliate program..... ;p

PS They do drop Rodney some cash....they're now another wonderful forum sponsor.


----------

